# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2012

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide     Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both   of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't     successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting     reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer     sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to     permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the     task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here     because we check. 


Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You     will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited   access   forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task i - Hunt for wild turkey using 17th century weapons.

Basic Task ii - Have your favorite celebrity chef cook Thanksgiving dinner for you ('dessert' optional)

Advanced Task i - Journey to Purgatory and bring back a soul with you (All Soul's Day on November 2nd)

Advanced Task ii - Spell the word November backwards and write it down (R-E-B-M-E-V-O-N)

----------


## boomaster1999

Definitely trying basic task I.

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice! Gonna go research what weapons I shall use >:3


EDIT: I have made up my mind. I shall use this:



A 17th century crossbow!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Can we use 17th century bombs? 
 :wink2:

----------


## ZeraCook

You've condemned me with the second Advanced task, So how do wings work now? I missed the change.

----------


## Mancon

Three Tasks down, one to go!

----------


## h1nchm4n

I'll be attempting to reach purgatory this week. I've been to hell before, so this should be very interesting  :Cheeky:

----------


## Mancon

> I'll be attempting to reach purgatory this week. I've been to hell before, so this should be very interesting



Same here! Good luck!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Holy crap Mancon, you're magical O_O

Way to lucid!!

----------


## Marm

Advanced task ii) Spell November backwards: Completed

You know in Harry Potter 2 inside the Chamber of Secrets, Tom Riddle wrote out his full name "Tom Marvolo Riddle" with his wand in the air? Okay, so basically I did that with rebmevon. 

Basic task i) Hunt Turkeys with 17th Century weapons: Incomplete

It's animal cruelty; didn't do it  ::D: 

Well, not true. I tried and failed miserably.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Advanced task ii) Spell November backwards: Completed
> 
> You know in Harry Potter 2 inside the Chamber of Secrets, Tom Riddle wrote out his full name "Tom Marvolo Riddle" with his wand in the air? Okay, so basically I did that with rebmevon. 
> 
> Basic task i) Hunt Turkeys with 17th Century weapons: Incomplete
> 
> It's animal cruelty; didn't do it 
> 
> Well, not true. I tried and failed miserably.




Ooh the Tom Riddle thing sounds awesome!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay! Great job with the rebmevon  ::happy:: 

And your failed turkey task gave me an idea for a future task  :tongue2:

----------


## meistersomnius

Gonna try BT1. 
I think flintlock & matchlock pistols and guns were pretty common!

Flintlock (Replica Blunderbuss):

I think you know this one.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Managed one advandced task and failed the other one twice. All in all a fun time. Will link it later.





> I started to go out the front door to do something, then I remembered the tasks (finally!). I wanted to try rebmevon, so I went into the kitchen and found a pencil and paper. I wish I could count how many times I tried to do this, may have been around 10 tries. But I'd try to write it, but the lead wouldn't stick to the paper, so I just made a "rebmevon" indentation. (Btw I hope it isn't cheating that I forced myself in waking life to remember rebmevon, all the letters in order.) Anyway, with tons of concentration and lots of sribbly failures, I finally managed to brute force rebmevon on paper.



The whole chestnut: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ophe...l-twice-40566/

----------


## Killgore

I did manage to tame a wild turky. I shot it, but upon closer inspection of the body, the bullet was hovering an inch away from the turkey. Does that count?

And i was in no way capable of writing anything. But when I got frusterated, I yelled, "NOVEMBER!" and my echo came backwards. "REBMEVON!"

----------


## meistersomnius

Damn it. Couldn't even get a non-lucid dream tonight!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I did manage to tame a wild turky. I shot it, but upon closer inspection of the body, the bullet was hovering an inch away from the turkey. Does that count?



It should count. The task said to hunt the turkey, not kill it necessarily. Post the dream and let's see.





> And i was in no way capable of writing anything. But when I got frusterated, I yelled, "NOVEMBER!" and my echo came backwards. "REBMEVON!"



That is so cool! Your echo repeated you backwards? Amazing..

----------


## Twoshadows

I attempted the two advanced tasks last night. I failed the Purgatory Task. I did the "REBMEVON" task in a non-traditional way. Perhaps it will count.


*Spoiler* for _Dream:_: 



Lucid Dream:



I was at a church activity. Everyone around me was eating chocolate cake. But I couldn't eat it because I am back to eating a raw vegan diet. I kept looking at it. It looked so good. The person next to me took a bite. I could almost taste it. I finally said, "What I miss most about chocolate cake is the salty taste." As I said that, I could almost feel the cake in my mouth and I noticed how the salty taste really brought out the chocolate flavor. (In retrospect, I really don't know why I was focusing on the salty flavor. I have never associated chocolate cake with salt.)



I noticed my mom was there, and she was making a sort of an apron from a blue patterned material. I also saw a lady putting up a game in a basket ball hoop. I couldn't tell what it was, but it looked interesting.



And then it all faded. I felt disappointed that this dream had come to an end before I had been able to enjoy the activity.



Then I concentrated and willed it all back. 



There. 



It was all back. Now I could participate.



Wait. If this was a dream, it meant that I was....lucid! Who cared about that activity--I was LUCID!



I jumped up in the air and did a very slow motion flip. I watched as the room slowly spun around me. Then I landed.



I then remembered that I really wanted to do one of the tasks. I decided to start with the one I could do the fastest--Spell "November" backwards.



I knew I had to spell it and also write it. I didn't have any paper so I decided to just make the letters appear in the air.



So I said, "*R....E....M*...no, no....*R....E...B*." I saw the letters appear in the air before me. They were blue and a little wispy and glowed slightly. I continued, "*M....E*....wait--is that right? Yeah, that's right." I repeated again what I had spelled out: "*R...E....B...M....E*" And then I ended with a fast, "*V..O..N!!"* 



There it was all floating in the air in front of me: *R E B M E V O N*



*"Yes!!"* I shouted. I heard it echo through the gym that I was in. I was pleased that I was able to do it without much trouble.



I then decided that I needed to try another Task. The one that I thought would be interesting was the "go to Purgatory and save a soul" task. I started flying. I was in a school. I flew til I saw a vent. I stopped and decided to open the vent and fly downward. I figured all I needed was a start in the downward direction and my mind would do the rest. So I took off the vent cover. But I saw a hot blue flame inside. It made me nervous. I didn't want to fly into it. I decided I would go outside and dig a hole instead.



I flew out the doors. The scene before me was beautiful. I could see the lake. The sun was going down and shone through slits in the clouds. The sky was red. I stopped and hovered for a moment and took in the beauty. But then I noticed that the wind was blowing me away from the lake. I decided to land.



I landed on a steep grassy hill. I did the first thing that came to mind--I somersaulted all the way down. Finally I decided to start "digging". I focused on the ground with my mind. I could feel myself start to sink. It wasn't too fast--maybe a foot a second, but I felt glad that I would not have to dig with a shovel. Soon I was underground. I had created a very small space for my body, enough the the surrounding rock and dirt wasn't touching me, but not enough that I had any space to really move around. I kept going down. I started to feel claustraphobic. I wasn't seeing any people or any sign of Purgatory. So I came back up and decided to try somewhere else.



I did the same thing again with the same results, except this time as I went down I heard the some sandstone slabs above me cave in. It spooked me. So I came up again.



I saw a group of people. In the group I saw a guy I recognozed. This guy was my nenesis. He was in all my lucid dreams. (In retrospect...not true). I smiled. I flew to him and grabbed his shoulders to get his attention...then gave him a quick kiss on his forehead. I then laughed and flew off. I flew around the corner of a building...and there he was. This time he was laughing at me. Dang.



So I did the first thing that came to mind. I took off my shirt.



(And I am going to skip a little here.)



I then ran off. 



I saw this creepy Jamaincan guy. He was standing by the edge of the ocean and watching me. I was buttoning up by blouse, but had only gotten the bottom two buttons. My breasts were still partly exposed. The creepy guy grabbed his crotch and told me that watching me made him hard. I gave him a little smirk and walked towards him. When I was about 10 feet away. I spread my arms out (which also spread my blouse open exposing myself again. And then I slowly floated up into the sky.



Then I woke up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

TwoShadows: That's so cool that you wrote the letters in the air and they actually stayed in the air like that. I'll have to try that one of these days. And don't feel abd about the purgatory thing, it's damn scary trying to get to the underworld on purpose O_O. When I tried the other day, I guess I dug a little too far and met Satan himself. Jolted me straight awake lol!

Anyway, congrats on the rebmevon lucid! For some reason I was thinking it was one of the basic tasks (/me edits my post)

----------


## Twoshadows

> TwoShadows: That's so cool that you wrote the letters in the air and they actually stayed in the air like that. I'll have to try that one of these days. And don't feel abd about the purgatory thing, it's damn scary trying to get to the underworld on purpose O_O. When I tried the other day, I guess I dug a little too far and met Satan himself. Jolted me straight awake lol!
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the rebmevon lucid! For some reason I was thinking it was one of the basic tasks (/me edits my post)




Thanks. I just read your dream. I probably shouldn't have. When I was trying to get to Purgatory in my dream, I was just imagining a nice big cavern underground with a lot of people trapped there. Nothing scary. Nothing evil. More like a fairy tale kind of place. I get really creeped out when things get too real and too evil. I need to be very careful.

Anyway, good job on your "rebmevon" LD. I, too, practiced saying it in real life while I did my WBTB. As with a lot of things in LDs, it really helps to do some visualization or "homework" ahead of time.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So weird that we attempted, accomplished and failed the same exact tasks. I thought maybe you had read my dream beforehand, but yuo said you just did. Great minds yeah  :wink2: 

Maybe if we thought of purgatory as some place between here and heaven, rather than between here and hell.. I think I'm going to read up on some mythology for lucidspiration.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, I guess we did do the same Tasks in the same order...and both tried multiple times to get down to Purgatory. After you mentioned looking it up, I did just that. And it actually wasn't exactly what I was thinking of...the people there are good people awaiting heaven, but just being refined. Okay, that shouldn't be so scary. I like your idea of going up and not down. I'll look for it on a cloud next time. Sounds much more pleasant than tunneling underground.

----------


## CanisLucidus

*Love* these tasks!  I _think_ that I've successfully completed the Basic Task I (turkey hunt.)  Although I didn't get a clean kill, this was without question the best lucid dream of my life.  _Thank you_ to whomever came up with this task!  (Ophelia, that you?)   :smiley: 

I went with an "endless bundle of flintlock muskets" approach: Transcendental Turkey Shoot - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> I want to perform the Task of the Month which requires shooting turkeys with 17th century weaponry. I imagine that I have a huge bundle of preloaded flintlock muskets strapped to my back and it isn't long before turkeys start darting around in the crowd in front of me. I reach over my right shoulder, grab a musket, and aim it at a nearby turkey. I carefully aim and fire, the musket thundering and kicking my shoulder. The shot's a clean miss, and the DC's in the scene start running and screaming.
> 
> I toss my old musket aside and grab a new one from my "bundle". I keep catching sight of turkeys up ahead and I run after them, firing and missing time after time. I chase them onto the arena floor itself, the magical combat still raging wildly around me. I skate across a field of ice that's melting beneath the heat of a raging volcano, the floor nearly collapsing beneath me.



Also failed the "REBMEVON" task.  I was surprised by how tough this one was!  No matter how well I could "see" the word in my mind, my pen just started spewing garbage after a few letters.  Not sure what it'll take to make me dream-literate:  REBMEVON rejected - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Marm

Basic task ii) is pretty difficult. DCs don't give a fuck to what I have to say in my dreams.

----------


## paigeyemps

Got to do two tasks in the lucid diarrhea I had yesterday:

Advanced Task ii




> I point my finger over the glass, thinking about the word NOVEMBER. I start writing it backwards, creating letters by clearing the crystal fog: R-E-M... Wait what. Why did I write REM? Lol. I try again, successfully this time. R-E-B-M-E-V-O-N. Surprisingly, the letters don't change or morph. I double-check my work two more times, until I am satisfied that I spelt it right.



Basic Task i




> The turkey stops by one of the ATM's in the far corner, a few feet from a dude withdrawing money from the machine. I am about 75 meters from it. I aim my crossbow at the turkey, and I fire away. There is a distinct snapping sound as the arrow shoots into the air. I realize I'm a really bad shot, because I didn't hit the turkey. Oh sh*t I just hit the dude. He limps down to the floor without a sound. Without a second thought, I aim the crossbow at the turkey again, with a new arrow magically in place. I fire, and imagine the arrow hitting the turkey. And it does. The arrow pierces the turkey's throat, and it falls to the floor, dead and bloodied. I run up to the turkey (who cares about the dude?  ) and I grab it by the leg. Then some bystander who watched the whole thing yelled "WHAT ABOUT THAT POOR MAN YOU SHOT!?" I turn to the bystander, take a step back, and throw the dead turkey at him. He runs away, and I start walking away too, thinking about the awesomeness of what I just did.



Full entry: ToTMs! Turkey-Hunting and Backward-Spelling - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Your turkey had a bank account?

----------


## paigeyemps

> Your turkey had a bank account?



 ::shock::  Probably! Hahaha

----------


## Killgore

> It should count. The task said to hunt the turkey, not kill it necessarily. Post the dream and let's see.



I'm trying. But when I do I get logged out. I can't post.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm trying. But when I do I get logged out. I can't post.



Why can't you post? You just did  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Another fun double-fail:





> so I was happy that I went straight into a lucid on the first cycle of vibrations I opened my eyes into the usual overly dark bedroom scene, and my eyes blinked on and off. I eventually could see fine, and so I got up out of bed, but I was entangled in blankets again. I just stayed calm, and kept getting up and moving toward the bedroom door. I left the room, and thought about the celebrity chef task. I went into the living room and saw a man that could easily have been Tyler Florence. I said "Tyler?" But he ignored me. "Hello, Tyler? Tyler Florence??!!" But he just kept looking in pantries and drawers, like he was focused on getting used to my kitchen. I should have been patient, because he might have still cooked something. But I wanted more attention So I said screw it and got on the floor to try the purgatory task again. I stuck my face on the floor, but it was hard and cold. I tried another area of the floor, and it went through just fine. Like the last time, a column of floor and earth broke away, revealing a fiery depth. I yelled something into the tunnel, forgot what it was. I was having more fun than focusing on actually accomplishing the task. I yelled something twice, and both times a hell hound appeared at the bottom and jumped up through the tunnel, trying to get me. But as soon as they reached the summit, they vaporized. I considered going into the tunnel.. maybe there would be levels and I could find purgatory. I stuck my head in really far, and I felt this sensation, like a force gently pulling me. I think I could have really shot through that tunnel had I let myself, but I pussed out again and woke up lol.

----------


## RareCola

> Another fun double-fail:



Your lucid dreams are getting crazy! I'm jealous, sounds awesome.

----------


## Marm

*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i) Journey to Purgatory and bring back soul_: 



Almost as soon as I became lucid last night, I thought about going the spirit world. I opened the front door of my apartment, and stepped outside. To my amazement the doorway led me to a grassy plane where I was greeted by a Native American shaman (notice I didn't even intend this to happen; all credits given to my subconscious). He referred to the spirit world as the 'Outworld' and said that he knew I wanted to go there. Then he reached into a pocket in his robe and pulled out a dodecahedron crystal. He explained to me that it contains the arcane energies of the Outworld and if shattered will create a powerful distortion that will allow a corporeal being to temporarily travel and exist in that dimension. He handed it to me. I peered into the center of the structure; it was basically like a diamond will light-blue energy swirling in its core. After staring into it for a while, I threw the crystal onto the ground. It ruptured with tremendous force and cataclysmic energies were released. The winds of the plane howled and the moon in the night sky eclipsed. The moonlight was replaced by a vortex of blue energy which enveloped me completely. I felt my body being distorted and compressed. My very being started to collapse into a void at the heart of the vortex. 

The Outworld was an ethereal dimension is made up of stone walkways with a few larger land masses and arcs, all of these things floating in an infinite expanse of emptiness.  Also, it has an unparalleled sky, meaning any being in the air unbound by gravity is unable to return to the ground easily. At this point I started to lose focus and had somewhat of a dreamskip. I remembered that I walked a very long distance and somehow managed to convince the spirit of John Lennon to come back to Earth with me. We talked for a bit (huh, how cool is that? Had a conversation with John Lennon..) then I asked him how we can go back to the corporeal realm. He said that only the Outworld Guardians, these winged gargoyle like creatures, have the power to create the portal that bridges the two dimensions together. He said he knew where one of them resides and we walked for what seemed like weeks to that location. When we got there I saw the winged creature perched on top of an arc. Without saying anything, its eyes glowed with the same color as the crystal I had shattered earlier in the dream a huge portal started to form beneath the walkway we were standing on; in the empty expanse ahead. We walked all the way until there was no walkway left and prepared to jump. I looked down into it and sure enough, the mortal realm was on the other side. It looked something like this:

. 

We jumped through the portal once we appeared on the other side, in the real world, we were flying above Manhattan in New York. The opening of the portal created an intense storm. As we were descending, lightning flickered across the night sky and started to rain. As I looked up this is what I saw:

. 

The ethereal light from the Outworld diminished as the portal started to close. 


. 

I kinda lost it after this, but whatever.. I brought back a soul. It was a very unique and interesting experience.

A thank you to whoever came up with this task.

----------


## Killgore

> Why can't you post? You just did



I meant the DJ. I can't post there.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> A thank you to whoever came up with this task.



That would be paigeyemps!

----------


## Marm

Thanks paige.

Your idea led me to have one of the best lucid dreams I've experienced in over two years. You get a  ::hug::

----------


## paigeyemps

> Thanks paige.
> 
> Your idea led me to have one of the best lucid dreams I've experienced in over two years. You get a



 ::hug::

----------


## Emiko

My first time achieving the Advanced Task! I'm so excited!  ::D: 

Link to DJ entry

----------


## Iokheira

I had a fairly detailed lucid so here's the link to my DJ entry: War, Lucid, and Stupidity - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

But I didn't have a celebrity cook cook for me *facepalm* I don't know any. I guess that doesn't count though, huh?  :tongue2: 
I did do the "November" backwards one though. If I do have another I plan to stab that turkey with a rapier  ::D:

----------


## Squilli0

This is my first time achieving a TOTM - and after a dryspell too! I was having a normal dream where I was partially lucid and then remembered the basic TOTM, which kicked me up to full lucidity. I did a really effective scene change by imagining my dream was in google chrome and I was opening a new tab. I was in a rainy coniferous forest and I was with some hunters and we all had flintlock muskets. After walking a few metres a turkey appeared, and I shot it with haste. Feeling guilty, I decided to imagine up a memorial, to which we held a funeral where all the Eulogies were in gibberish turkey sounds.

So yeah, the dream was really bizarre but on something like my 4th attempt at the basic Task of the Month my attempts paid off. Conveniently, this was after a one week dryspell. Also, when I first did the scene change before I stabilized I had the weird feeling of being aware of the bed sheets and at the same time still dreaming.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats you guys! I'll wing you when I get off work

----------


## Marm

On a Sunday? Unlucky.

----------


## Sensei

Did my first task!!! YAY!!!

Tell me if I did something wrong.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task II_: 



I had a false awakening and I was listening to music. I thought that I was in bed trying to sleep, so I closed my eyes and I started trying to sleep. I started spinning around like a disc and then I popped up right at my parents front yard. I had a little trouble seeing, so I spun a bit. It cleared up and looked about like real life. I knew I wanted a pencil because I was going to try the task of the month. I went inside and found one on the table. I tried writing november backwards, but every time it would go away at the end. I did it 4 times and finally got it written on a piece of paper. I then went back outside but the garage was closed. I hit the opener and then thought "I should see if I can stop it with telekinesis!" I imagined it stopping and then I shoved it open again. I started losing my sight and my eyes started blinking (like you do if there is a bug in your eye) I stopped and spun really fast and fixed my vision. There were a lot of cleaning people outside and I was looking for my wife. I couldn't find her, so I took one of the cleaning ladies that was really old and tried imagining her changing to my wife. She changed to a beautiful young women with white hair and blue eyes and red red lips. I was shocked for a second and I tried again. Nothing happened this time, but I woke up a few seconds later.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay Brandon! 4 times isn't bad at all, seemed like it took me 10 times to get rebmevon right because the letters kept vanishing on me.

----------


## Sensei

> Yay Brandon! 4 times isn't bad at all, seemed like it took me 10 times to get rebmevon right because the letters kept vanishing on me.



Well it was the second dream I had tried it on.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _failed TOTM_: 



I was in a Quick Trip (gas station/convenience store) and I realized I was in a dream. I checked my hands and realized I only had 3 fingers  ::shock:: 
*Spoiler* for _1_: 



oppa alien style


 I then started trying to draw Rebmevon in the air with fire but it didn't stick. I then tried drawing it on a bagged mattress (don't know where that came from) It didn't stick so I started looking for a pencil but I woke up. Forgot to stabilize.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Interesting! In my very first attempt, I tried writing on paper with a pencil but the lead didn't work. So it just left indentations in the paper, but I really wanted it to count so I tried again.

Fun stuff. Also, congratulations again. Sometimes I have to try a task in a second or even 3rd dream. It's amazing enough to have the wherewithal to attempt a totm once, but in a subsequent dream? Well I find that remarkable so well done!

----------


## Sensei

> Interesting! In my very first attempt, I tried writing on paper with a pencil but the lead didn't work. So it just left indentations in the paper, but I really wanted it to count so I tried again.
> 
> Fun stuff. Also, congratulations again. Sometimes I have to try a task in a second or even 3rd dream. It's amazing enough to have the wherewithal to attempt a totm once, but in a subsequent dream? Well I find that remarkable so well done!




Thanks!  :smiley:  I am still pretty excited about it.  ::D:  Hoping to do some celebrating in my LD tonight. How would you celebrate in a dream?

----------


## Marm

I enjoy the absolute freedom that comes with lucid dreaming. Being completely unrestricted by the laws of physics or society.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I finally managed to write REBMEVON!  I spent some time incubating it during my WBTB and I was pleased to find the handwriting coming so much more naturally to me this time.  It was such a relief to move past my dream illiteracy.





> This room's a study hall that has a narrow desk with hotel stationery and a white pen on it. The hotel stationery has indentations on it like somebody has written on it before. I can't see what the person wrote, but the indentations look similar to my own handwriting! The effect is so realistic that I nose pinch and finger-through-palm RC one after the other. I remember the Task of the Month (write "November" spelled backwards), so I sit down at the desk, grab the pen, and start writing. With vividness so high, my confidence is really solid. I immediately write down "REBMEVON" all the way through and the letters come out correctly (unlike last time.)



Full DJ entry: Rollercoasters and REBMEVON - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

It was one of my longer, more memorable dreams and near the end I remembered to try for Purgatory.  I ran out of REM, though, and didn't make it.  I still really want to do that one!

----------


## ninjadreamer

I completed the basic tasks last night!
I had just become lucid and was riding a horse through my downtown. I remembered the task and that I had wanted to do it so I pull a crossbow out of the air and loaded it. As I was riding the horse, I looked up and down the streets for the turkey. I finally found one and jumped off the horse and shot it through the neck! I ran over and grabbed it, then started riding off in order to find Alton Brown to get him to cook it for me as a thanksgiving dinner. Unfortunately I started to loose lucidity and couldn't have him complete the meal for me. Oh well! It was close enough.  :smiley:

----------


## CharlesD

Would it count if you walked into a liquor store with a matchlock musket and blew away a bottle of Wild Turkey?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I managed to summon Tyler Florence the other night, who made me baked pita chips with some kind of salmon. He hand fed me one bite and I woke up. Damn shame too, because it was a really young version of Tyler, like in his 20's, yowza. No DJ entry for it, since it's still broked for me.

----------


## CharlesD

I kept seeing turkeys running around last night, but the reason I was seeing them never clicked and I never even became lucid.  I woke up wondering why I had dreamed about turkeys and then it hit me.

----------


## Oceandrop

Haha nice one CharlesD  ::D:

----------


## CharlesD

You think that was nice, how about this one.  We went to bed rather late last night, close to 1:00 am.  First dream is long and vivid about playing water polo.  I've never played water polo before.  After we get out of the pool I'm talking to one of the guys and out of the blue I tell him, "Well, actually I'm sleeping in my bed at home and dreaming all this."  So I took my leave and flew out of the building.  When I got outside I said out loud a couple times that I was dreaming, the dream seemed pretty stable, and maybe I could have some fun.  Then I remembered these tasks and was about to go looking for turkeys when I remembered that I had gone to bed after midnight, so it was no longer November, so I gave up on that idea and taught some random DC how to fly instead.  I had enough awareness to remember the task, and enough to remember what time I had gone to bed as well.  If I hadn't been clear headed enough to remember what time I had gone to bed, I might have had that darn turkey.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great month guys! Prepare yourselves for December.....

----------

